# hilti



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

any one know the difference between a hilti te 805 and a te 905
currently i have a large bosch 11209 ? breaker and a 11220 ? roto hammer both have treated me well for about 20 years hilti always seemed too expensive however i did purchase a te 5 and love it
thinking it might be time to try a used hilti demo hammer before i pull the plug and buy new seems hilti uses some strange drill bits for the large hammers whats that all about?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kiddplum said:


> any one know the difference between a hilti te 805 and a te 905
> currently i have a large bosch 11209 ? breaker and a 11220 ? roto hammer both have treated me well for about 20 years hilti always seemed too expensive however i did purchase a te 5 and love it
> thinking it might be time to try a used hilti demo hammer before i pull the plug and buy new seems hilti uses some strange drill bits for the large hammers whats that all about?


The 905 hits harder and faster. The engineering of the 905 is more like a bigger breaker. The 805 is clearly the lesser of the two machines.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kiddplum said:


> ...seems hilti uses some strange drill bits for the large hammers whats that all about?


They know buyers of their brand are willing to pay higher prices. By not having a generic fit on bits, the can demand a premium for their accessories. 

Same reason reason Kohler doesn't use all generic parts.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a TE 60 atc. It's a great tool. It was about 1400 new but I was able to get a demo off one of the salesmans truck which was still brand new. I paid about 1150 for it and he gave me a few free bits. The chuck is SDS Max which is standard on the larger demo guns. Sorry I don't have info on your specific tools in question.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the input guys its great to have a forum like this which provides so much information for us
keeping my eyes open for a good deal on a te 905


----------

